# estiga



## jdotjdot89

Al lloc web _Navega en català_, vaig trobar la frase següenta:

*Atenció: Disposar dels menús del navegador en català no implica necessàriament que el navegador estiga configurat en aquesta llengua!*

Estic curiós perquè mai he vist la paraula "estar" conjugat així--_estiga._  La conjugació del subjuntiu que conec és "estigui."

Quina conjugació és això, i per què fa servir?


----------



## OrCuS

És la forma que es fa servir en valencià. No estic segur de si és extensiu a tot el català occidental.

Equivalent a "estigui".


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  Estiga, diga, siga, visca, etc. són la conjugació valenciana del present de subjuntiu... estigui, digui, sigui, visqui són la conjugació catalana...  Per a l'imperfet de subjuntiu... estiguera, diguera, fora, visquera en valencià.... estigués, digués, fos, visqués en català. Hi ha altres diferències importants. Aquí tens la gramàtica normativa valenciana si t'interessa.

http://www.avl.gva.es/PDF/GNV.pdf


----------



## jdotjdot89

Ah, ara té sentit. La raó principal que jo estava confós era que em soprén que un lloc web pro-català que es refereix a la llengua com a "català" tingui uns mots o unes conjugacions valencians. Jo havia suposat que un pàgina valenciana li diria "valencià," i per això, vaig suposar que la conjugació havia de provenir del català oriental...


----------



## merquiades

jdotjdot89 said:


> Ah, ara té sentit. La raó principal que jo estava confós era que em soprén que un lloc web pro-català que es refereix a la llengua com a "català" tingui uns mots o unes conjugacions valencians. Jo havia suposat que un pàgina valenciana li diria "valencià," i per això, vaig suposar que la conjugació havia de provenir del català oriental...



Ja sé el que vols dir.  Potser, com diu en OrCus, es fa servir "estiga" etc. etc. a tota la regió on es parla "occidental", és a dir la Catalunya occidental...Tarragona, Lleida?


----------



## oxk

merquiades said:


> Ja sé el que vols dir.  Potser, com diu en OrCus, es fa servir "estiga" etc. etc. a tota la regió on es parla "occidental", és a dir la Catalunya occidental...Tarragona, Lleida?



Bones a tots. A lleida diem "que el navegador estigo" (popularment) o "estigui" (més formal). És a dir; que jo estiga, que tu estigos, que ell estigo, que nosaltres estiguem, que vosaltres estigueu, que ells estigon. La gent molt "correcta" diu com en català oriental i per escrit, sempre "estigui".

Vaig estar vivint uns anys a Reus i Tarragona ciutat i allí em consta que diuen el subjuntiu com al dialecte oriental. 
També vaig estar un any treballant a les terres de l'Ebre i allà diuen "que jo estigue, que tu estigues, que ell estigue..." si no recordo malament. 
Per mi aquest anunci està escrit en valencià llavors. Salut!


----------



## Marco1971

Tot aquell lloc web (http://www.navegaencatala.cat/) està escrit amb la normativa valenciana del català, ja en la portada: "no navegues", "la teua llengua", "ací t'ensenyem".  És valencià, és a dir que (almenys per a aquells que han fet aquella plana web) és català.


----------



## Favara

jdotjdot89 said:


> Ah, ara té sentit. La raó principal que jo estava confós era que em soprén que un lloc web pro-català que es refereix a la llengua com a "català" tingui uns mots o unes conjugacions valencians. Jo havia suposat que un pàgina valenciana li diria "valencià," i per això, vaig suposar que la conjugació havia de provenir del català oriental...


Encara que m'arrisque a eixir-me'n una miqueta de les normes del fòrum  (per allò de la política, encara que parle d'opinions populars sobre  lingüística), el _blaverisme_ o negació de la unitat de la llengua  és un corrent d'opinió prou minoritari fora de les rodalies de la  ciutat de València. Per tant, tampoc no és estrany que a una pàgina feta  per valencians aparega el nom "català" si va dirigida a  catalanoparlants en general.


----------



## OrCuS

Estic d'acord amb Favara en que hui en dia es molt minoritari el sector que pensa que el català i el valencià són llengues diferents. De fet jo mai no m'he trobat a ningú que pense així. La variant valenciana del català hauria de ser igual de vàlida que qualsevol altra, al igual que no hi ha cap problema en fer una web en anglès americà.

I no Favara, no pense que dir-ho vaja en contra de les normes del foro perquè, encara que alguns vullguen polititzar-la, la unitad de la llengua no té res a veure amb la política.

El que sí que és extrany és que la web de la que parleu està escrita en diferents dialectes segons quina secció. La secció "Posa' el giny!" per exemple està clarament escrita en català oriental (estiguin, naveguin, teva, ...).


----------



## x03po

Marco1971 said:


> Tot aquell lloc web (http://www.navegaencatala.cat/) està escrit amb la normativa valenciana del català, ja en la portada: "no navegues", "la teua llengua", "ací t'ensenyem". És valencià, és a dir que (almenys per a aquells que han fet aquella plana web) és català.


 
El curiós és què aquesta gent tenen el domicili a Barcelona.


----------

